#  Alternativmedizin >   Diskussionen über Alternativmedizn ohne Streit? >

## StarBuG

Hallo alle zusammen 
Wie ihr sicher bemerkt habt, führen Beiträge im Forum für Alternativmedizin sehr schnell zu Auseinandersetzungen zwischen Vertretern der Schulmedizin und Alternativmedizin. 
Nicht selten kommt es dabei zu Wortgefechten, die sich nicht mehr auf der freundlichen Ebene abspielen, die unser Forum eigentlich so besonders macht. 
Ich möchte darum in diesem Thema mit euch erarbeiten, wie wir es gemeinsam schaffen können, das es in Zukunft harmonischer abläuft. 
Ich weiß, dass viele hier nicht viel von Homöopathie halten, ich selber stehe der Homöopathie auch eher skeptisch gegenüber, aber ich habe das Forum mit Absicht erstellt.
Ich möchte nämlich hier im Forum alle Seiten der Medizin vertreten sehen, und dazu gehört eben auch die Alternativmedizin. 
Also was denkt ihr?
Wie können wir es gemeinsam schaffen, dass Diskussionen im Forum Alternativmedizin nicht regelmäßig zum Streit ausarten? 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael 
p.s.: Bitte versucht in diesem Thema sachlich zu bleiben, euch die Argumente der Gegenseite offen anzuhören, und darauf einzugehen.
Wenn dieses Thema hier auch zum Streit ausartet, fände ich das sehr traurig.

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Michael,  da sprichst Du mir sehr aus der Seele, wobei ich persönlich nichts gegen Wortgefechte und engagierte Diskussionen habe. Sie sollten aber fair ausgetragen werden. Zudem würde ich mir wünschen, dass man auf das zuvor Geschriebene Bezug nimmt.  Ich selbst bin jemand, der sowohl von der Schulmedizin wie auch von der Alternativmedizin profitiert. Beides nimmt bei mir aber teilweise unterschiedliche Plätze ein. Sprich: Vieles ist mit alternativen Methoden nicht in den Griff zu bekommen, anderes hingegen bekommt man per Schulmedizin nicht in den Griff.  Ich kann Fanatismus, Eingleisigkeit und Ausschließlichkeit nicht ausstehen und kriege die Krise, wenn da z.B. jemand schreibt, man könne mit veränderter Ernährung alle Krankheiten heilen, oder das Übel aller Erkrankungen sei eine instabile Psyche. Da kriege ich die Krätze!!!  :Patsch:    Grüßle von Angie

----------


## günni

nun, ich befürchte doch, 
dass bei diesem thema auch immer wieder "glaubenskriege" ausbrechen werden, wie  ja auch der titel sagt: "ALTERNATIV"....was ja auch zu kontroversen führen muss....und auch manchmal zu von der jeweiligen seite behaupteten "unhaltbaren" behauptungen führen wird....kein wunder, wenn es da manchmal auch unsachlich-polemisch wird, finde ich. 
günni

----------


## quaks

Sicher ist Alternativ(böse leute wie ich sagen auch alter-naiv *zwinker*)medizin ein heißes Thema und es ist auch ganz klar das nicht immer alles Friede Freude Eierkuchen bei einem so kontroversen Thema sein kann.  
Wäre doch sonst auch langweilig. 
Und schließlich heißt es Disskusionsforum - was tut man dort wohl? Disskutieren? 
ABER es liegt an uns selbst, wie weit wir zulassen, das Diskussionen unsachlich oder polemisch werden! 
Jeder für sich sollte beim Posten einfach bei der Sache bleiben und andere Meinungen als die eigenen zulassen. 
Ich bin selber auch eher naturwissenschaftlich: Ursache - wirkung - messbar und kann mit Engergieflüssen und co nicht viel anfangen. 
Trotzdem haben auch diese Erklärungen für mich eine gewisse Berechtigung und Logik - denn der Mensch ist nun mal ein Ganzes und das ist mehr als die Summe seiner Einzelteile. 
Nur weil ich damit nix anfangen kann, bedeutet dass nicht, dass andere das nicht dürfen. 
Bekanntlich versetzt der Glaube Berge. 
Das der Körper oft ein großes Potenzial an Selbsheilungskräfte hat, ist nicht wirklich neu - sie müssen aktiviert werden. Die Frage ist, wie man das macht und die Antwort ist so individuell und persönlich das es keine pauschalen Antworten geben kann. 
Ich mag keine Fanatiker und Hardliner und das in keinem Bereicht meines Lebens. Denn man brauch immerwieder den Blick über den eigenen Tellerand um sich neu zu justieren! 
Ich wünsche mir angeregte und auch harte Disskusionen bei denen aber nicht der Respekt gegen dem anderen verloren geht! 
vg Sandra

----------


## Teetante

*Hi zusammen! 
Schließe mich einfach mal meinen Vorrednern an, um es auf einen Punkt zu bekommen: Alternativ- und Schulmedizin wird immer (harte) Diskussionen geben und es wird wohl kaum gelingen, beide Parteien von dem jeweils anderen Standpunkt zu überzeugen.  
Ich möchte nur nicht immer belehrt werden oder als nicht diskussionsfähig hingestellt werden, weil ich z. B. an Ausleitung, Übersäuerung oder Globuli und was es halt noch alles für neumodische "Unworte" gibt, nicht glaube und auch nicht bereit bin, viel Geld für nix auszugeben.  
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

Vielleicht wäre eine mögliche Lösung, dass die, 
die grundsätzlich nichts von Homöopathie halten, 
sich eher zurückhaltend in diesem Forum äußern? 
Ohne jetzt damit die kontroverse Diskussion aus diesem Forum fern zu halten. 
Was meint ihr?

----------


## Teetante

*Alternativmedizin ist nicht gleich nur Homöopathie! 
Ich nehme seit gestern ganz fleißig Sinupret und Co., das hilft mir und davon bin ich auch überzeugt.  
Wir können ja mal die nächste Diskussion anfangen und dann schauen wir mal, wie weit wir kommen. Grundsätzlich eine Zurückhaltung auszusprechen an alle die, die nicht dran glauben, halte ich auch nicht für gut. Aber wir müssen es ja nicht so aus dem Ufer laufen lassen wie bisher! 
Lg, Andrea*

----------


## Leonessa

Hm, also ich finde schreiben können sollte schon jeder zu dem Thema. 
Aber wer eine sehr krasse Ansicht vertritt, könnte die evtl. mal etwas schonend verpacken. 
Die Frage ist nur ,wie das gehen könnte...

----------


## quaks

Doch ich finde schon, dass eine gewissen Zurückhaltung (Zurückhaltung ist auch nicht gleich - halt den Mund in diesem Forum!) angebracht ist. 
Man möchte ja auch im Schulmedizinforum nicht ständig darüber 'aufgeklärt' werden, dass xy nix davon hält. 
Wie war das leben und leben lassen - also warum auch nicht im Alternativforum? Das schließt ja nicht aus, dass andere nicht auch was schreiben können oder dürfen. Aber es muss ja nicht jeder 2. Thread in eine Grundsatzdisskusion enden. 
vg Sandra

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo zusammen! 
Generell ist der Ton in solchen Diskussionen immer recht schnell recht unfreundlich.  
Ich denke aber, auch die Verfechter der Alternativmedizin müssten sich in ihren Äußerungen zurücknehmen und sollten einen sachlicheren Ton anschlagen. 
Zur Zeit liest sich unsere Diskussion hier so, daß wir, die wir nunmal eher an die Schulmedizin glauben, die "Bösen" sind und die Verfechter der Alternativmedizin (@quaks: wie treffend: alter-naiv ) die armen sind, die hier immer vertrieben werden.  
Wo sind sie denn, die Alternativ-Verfechter? Keiner da von denen, also allein deshalb sollten wir die nächste Diskussion mal abwarten, denn wenn wir hier heute und in den nächsten Tagen beschließen und schreiben, wir gehen sachlicher und freundlicher an die Themen ran, dann wäre mir aber auch sehr darangelegen, daß die "Gegenseite" (mir fällt gerade kein besseres Wort ein, sorry) sich an das Gleiche hält: freundlich und sachlich in einer Diskussion bleiben! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Michael (alle anderen natürlich auch),  warum denn ausgerechnet die Homöopathie außer Acht lassen? Die Homöopathie *wirkt*, sofern die Therapie durch einen seriösen und fähigen Arzt/Heilpraktiker erfolgt. Übrigens wirkt sie auch bei Tieren. Und bei diesen einen Placebo-Effekt zu vermuten, hielte ich doch für arg weit hergeholt.  :Zwinker:   Natürlich ist die Homöopathie nicht zur Therapie aller Erkrankungen geeignet, und je älter ein Mensch bei Beginn der Therapie ist bzw. je mehr Symptome zuvor durch entsprechende Medikamente unterdrückt wurden, desto schwieriger wird's.  Als wir noch in Berlin lebten, erlebten wir nebenan ein Kleinkind (damals 1/5-2 Jahre alt) mit schwerster Neurodermitis und Asthma. Irgendwann, nach etlichen vergeblichen schulmedizinischen Therapieversuchen, landeten die Eltern bei einem Berliner Kinderarzt mit fundierter homöopathischer Zusatzausbildung. Dieser schaffte es innerhalb von nicht einmal zwei Monaten, das Kind von seinen Übeln zu befreien. Das Mädel ist heute 15 Jahre alt und hatte nie wieder Neurodermitis oder Asthma-Anfälle. Auch in diesem Fall halte ich eine Heilung durch irgendeine Glaubenskraft für ausgeschlossen.  Ähnlich verhält es mit Akupunkteuren, Osteopathen, Anthroposophen und anderen Alternativ-Therapeuten. Wer die unterschiedlichen Techniken wirklich beherrscht, kann immens viel erreichen. Nur: Bedauerlicherweise beherrschen sie viel zu viele eben nicht. All diese Techniken sind sehr, sehr kompliziert und erfordern neben einem umfassenden Fachwissen auch viel an Sensibilität und Erfahrung.  Kommunikationsprobleme gibt's doch eigentlich nur, wenn sog. "Gurus" ihre Heilsgeschichten von sich geben und dabei auf Menschen treffen, die etwas komplexer denken (und über einschlägiges Fachwissen verfügen). Das ist aber nicht nur in der Medizin so.  Liebe Grüße von Angie  P.S. für Andrea: Sinupret ist *kein* homöopathisches, sondern ein pflanzenheilkundliches Mittel, bestehend aus Primula, Sambucus, Verbene, Geniana lutea und Rumicis.

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Monsti! 
Ich weiß, daß Sinupret kein homöopathisches Mittel ist! Ich schrieb das mit dem Sinupret auf den Satz bezogen:**"**Alternativmedizin ist nicht gleich nur Homöopathie". Also so gemeint, daß ich durchaus auch pflanzliche Arzneimittel nehme, aber halt mit der Homöopathie so meine Probleme habe. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## riba67

Hi,
möchte mich vielleicht auch kurz zu Wort melden, da ich selbst nämlich das Gefühl hatte, mein Beitrag über Ernährung nach TCM ist manchen aufgestossen. Ich denke halt, man gibt das von sich was man gelernt oder erfahren hat bzw. von was man halt überzeugt ist. Ich persönlich gestehe jedem anderen seine Meinung zu, finde aber das manche das hier im forum nicht so tun. Manch fühlen sich vielleicht angegriffen, und "schiessen" gleich zurück. Es sollte doch jeder selbst entscheiden was für ihn interessant, glaubhaft oder vielleicht einmal auszuprobieren wäre. ich weiß schon, dass es hier um diskussionen geht, aber manchmal denke ich mir schon, ich muß doch nicht zu jedem beitrag meinen senf dazugeben. manche beiträge sind einfach nett zu lesen und bei manchen beiträgen stimme ich auch nicht überein, fahre aber nicht gleich so hart dazwischen. 
Diese Thema sorgt sicher immer für Zündstoff, aber vielleicht sollte man versuchen ein bissl neutraler damit umzugehen und sich nicht gleich persönlich angegriffen fühlen. 
Was für einen gut ist muss es nicht auch für den anderen sein. 
In diesem Sinne, viel Spass bei den weiteren Beiträgen
Birgit

----------


## Athelas

> Vielleicht wäre eine mögliche Lösung, dass die, 
> die grundsätzlich nichts von Homöopathie halten, 
> sich eher zurückhaltend in diesem Forum äußern? 
> Ohne jetzt damit die kontroverse Diskussion aus diesem Forum fern zu halten. 
> Was meint ihr?

 Ich glaube es wär allen geholfen wenn sie nur über das reden was sie WIRKLICH WISSEN. Einfach gegen irgend etwas zu sein ohne eine handfeste Begründung zu haben ist ja noch O.K.  .Aber ohne , oder bestenfalls Halbwissen( was mitunter noch gefährlicher ist) einfach Angreifen und Verletzten, sagt über den Menschen mehr aus als ihm lieb ist.

----------


## riba67

Athelas da geb ich dir recht.
Wenn man von einigen Methoden zu wenig Kenntnis hat, so sollte man auch nicht gleich urteilen oder ablehnend sein.
wäre doch auch einen versuch wert sich das ganze einmal von der anderen seite anzusehen. 
Birgit

----------


## Wilhelmine

Hallo,
was haltet ihr denn :crazynew2:   von Akupunktur? 
Ich habe da recht unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht,
bei meinem Heuschnupfen, der sich erst in den letzten Jahren 
entwickelt hat, fahre ich sehr gut damit, das Frühjahr ist gerettet.
Auch bei der Schmerztherapie hab ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht,hat 
allerdings etwas länger gedauert, bis sie angeschlagen hat. 
War dann wegen meiner Pso in Behandlung (bei einem wirklich guten TCM-Spezialisten) über mehrere Monate, aber leider ohne Erfolg. 
 Es würde mich interessieren,was ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht habt.
Einen schönen Tag noch, die Mine   :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:   :m_coffeecup:

----------


## günni

nun, genau dieses 
"stösst" mir immer wieder auf...was? nun, dieser "okultismus" mit solchen aussagen: "MIR HAT ES ABER GHOLFEN" 
ÜBRIGENS:
gerade bei tieren und auch kleinkindern sind menschliche zuwendung-einfühlungsvermögen besonders hilfreich (s. auch tierpsychologen, pferdeflüsterer...usw.) 
UND
man sollte nicht verwechseln: DEN PLACEBOPEFFEKT (aus klin. studien, z.b.,) und einen sehr wahrscheinlich auch med. wirksamen "menschl. zuwendungseffekt" 
ICH BIN UND BLEIBE ÄUSSERST KRITISCH
gegenüber unbewiesenen behauptungen und werde auch weiterhin manchmal "scharf schiessen" denn...LEIDER gibt es viel zu viele nicht nur alternativmediziner sondern auch schulmediziner, die mit ihren "VORFÜHREFFEKTEN" oft falsche hoffnungen wecken, sogar manchmal sehr junge menschen in die schuldenfalle treiben, und sich nur selbst bereichern wollen! 
LEIDER KENNE ICH DAVON EINIGE! 
günni

----------


## StarBuG

Wir sollten mal einen "Leitfaden" erarbeiten, der die Grundlage für Diskussionen im Bereich Alternativmedizin bilden sollte.
Einen Leitfaden, mit dem beide "Seiten" gut leben können. 
Einfache "Regeln", wie z.B. 
- Ich versuche Verallgemeinerungen zu vermeiden.
- Nur weil ich nicht so denke, muss ich nicht alle von meiner Sicht überzeugen. 
Nur als grobes Beispiel, welche Richtung mir da vorschwebt. 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Athelas

> nun, genau dieses 
> "stösst" mir immer wieder auf...was? nun, dieser "okultismus" mit solchen aussagen: "MIR HAT ES ABER GHOLFEN"

 Vielleicht soltest du dich erst mal mit dem Begriff Okultismus vertraut machen , bevor du hier so einen hahnebüchenen Unsinn von dir gibst.
Überdies ist die eigene Erfahrung ( mir hat es geholfen..) 1000 mal mehr wert als deine verbitterte Ablehnung.   

> ICH BIN UND BLEIBE ÄUSSERST KRITISCH
> gegenüber unbewiesenen behauptungen und werde auch weiterhin manchmal "scharf schiessen" denn...LEIDER gibt es viel zu viele nicht nur alternativmediziner sondern auch schulmediziner, die mit ihren "VORFÜHREFFEKTEN" oft falsche hoffnungen wecken, sogar manchmal sehr junge menschen in die schuldenfalle treiben, und sich nur selbst bereichern wollen! 
> LEIDER KENNE ICH DAVON EINIGE! 
> günni

 Meine güte, wenn du in deinem bisherigen Leben ständig mit solch boshaften Verallgemeinerungen um dich geworfen hast wundert mich nicht..............aber lassen wir das......... .
Na es sich ja hier alle glücklich schätzen das sie in dir so einen konsequenten Sheriff gefunden haben, der alles was im nicht passt scharf beschiesst. High Noon im Forum......... 
Ich für meinen Teil verabschiede mich damit wieder aus diesem Forum.
Schönes Leben noch

----------


## riba67

> nun, genau dieses 
> "stösst" mir immer wieder auf...was? nun, dieser "okultismus" mit solchen aussagen: "MIR HAT ES ABER GHOLFEN" 
> Also Okultismus ist meiner Meinung auch etwas anderes, aber egal. Ich denke halt der Ausspruch "Mir hat es aber geholfen" ist doch total in Ordnung. Der sagt ja nichts anderes aus als "das es MIR  eben geholfen hat". Soll ja nicht heißen .... und ihr MÜSST das auch probieren... Jeder wie er will. Und wie schon gesagt, einem hilfts einem nicht. aber jeder kann doch seine Erfahrungen preisgeben, sonst bräucht ma ja gar nicht diskutieren. 
> ÜBRIGENS:
> gerade bei tieren und auch kleinkindern sind menschliche zuwendung-einfühlungsvermögen besonders hilfreich (s. auch tierpsychologen, pferdeflüsterer...usw.) 
> ich denke jedem JEDES LEBEWESEN egal ob Kind, Erwachsener, Tier, Pflanze oder sonst wer, tut menschliche zuwendung gut. Das ist ja auch oft ein Teilchen der Behandlung
> UND
> man sollte nicht verwechseln: DEN PLACEBOPEFFEKT (aus klin. studien, z.b.,) und einen sehr wahrscheinlich auch med. wirksamen "menschl. zuwendungseffekt" 
> ICH BIN UND BLEIBE ÄUSSERST KRITISCH
> ...

 In diesem Sinne, hoffentlich noch viele schöne Erfahrungsaustausche!

----------


## riba67

Sorry, mein letzter Beitrag hat sich irrtümlich doppelt eingestellt. hat auch mit dem Zitieren nicht so ganz geklappt! 
B.

----------


## StarBuG

Hi riba67 
Ich hab den doppelten Eintrag gelöscht.
Dies kannst du aber auch selber machen, wenn du auf "Ändern" klickst und dann auf Löschen  :Zwinker:  
Wenn du einen Beitrag zitieren willst, darfst du die [ quote] Tags nicht entfernen. 
@Athelas
Dieser Beitrag hier ist doch gerade dazu da, einen gemeinsamen Nenner für Diskussionen zu finden um solche Streitigkeiten zu vermeiden.
Hast du vielleicht einen Vorschlag, wie man hier besser miteinander klar kommt?
Was erwartest du denn, wenn du einen Beitrag schreibst?

----------


## Athelas

> @Athelas
> Dieser Beitrag hier ist doch gerade dazu da, einen gemeinsamen Nenner für Diskussionen zu finden um solche Streitigkeiten zu vermeiden.
> Hast du vielleicht einen Vorschlag, wie man hier besser miteinander klar kommt?
> Was erwartest du denn, wenn du einen Beitrag schreibst?

 Das hatte ich bereits deutlich gemacht ! .  
Abgesehen davon hat die Software hier ein paar gehörige Macken.
Ich kann Beiträge nicht aufrufen die aber angezeigt werden, der eigene Beitrag verschwindet und ist eine Stunde später wieder da, jedoch unkorrigiert, nach dem Speichern eines Beitrags lässt sich die Seite nicht mehr aufrufen etc. etc. ..........

----------


## günni

manche leute 
scheinen sich garnicht gern als "okkult" bezeichnen zu lassen....und machen wahrscheinlich bereits auf dieser  basis ihre "geschäfte" nicht wahr, athelas?  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Okkultismus 
Günni

----------


## Athelas

> manche leute 
> scheinen sich garnicht gern als "okkult" bezeichnen zu lassen....und machen wahrscheinlich bereits auf dieser  basis ihre "geschäfte" nicht wahr, athelas?  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Okkultismus 
> Günni

 Meine güte.....du hast auch nicht so viele Freunde ..nicht wahr !.
Keine Ahnung wer ich bin aber schon mal vorsichtshalber die ein oder andere Beleidigung, damit klar gestellt ist wer hier der Boss ist. 
Is ja schon gut........ 
WER BALLAST ABWIRFT FLIEGT HÖHER ist dein Motto..... 
Nun, nachdem ich jetzt die letzten Beiträge von dir gelesen hab, ist mir klar warum du in diesem Leben erst garnicht zum Fliegen kommst.
So, damit ist dann jetzt aber wirklich Ende.

----------


## StarBuG

Hey Leute 
Bitte nicht streiten.

----------


## günni

macht doch spass, finde ich, michael
denn wie man so schön sieht "der betroffene hund bellt" WUFF! :Evil:  :eek!:  
günni

----------


## StarBuG

Aber es ist nicht mehr produktiv. 
Genau wegen solchen Auseinandersetzungen hab ich doch diesen Beitrag geschrieben. 
Es macht doch keinen Sinn, dass sobald ein Alternativmediziner einen Beitrag schreibt, sich alle drauf stürzen und diesen zerreißen. 
Ich kann die Skepsis ja verstehen, aber vielleicht dann dem Forum Frieden zu liebe mal aus einem Beitrag raushalten, wenn man selber das alles nur für "Blödsinn" hält. 
Ohne das ich damit irgendjemand seine Meinungsfreiheit absprechen möchte. 
Ich möchte halt, das hier im Forum auch alternative Methoden besprochen werden können.
Inwieweit jemand damit was anfangen kann, hängt ja von jedem persönlich ab. 
Was meint ihr? 
Liebe Grüße 
Micha

----------


## günni

ganz genau, micha 
und deshalb ist es meiner meinung nach ein WIDERSPRUCH in sich, beide "fraktionen" in dem gleichen board friedlich und konstruktiv nebeneinander laufen zu lassen....solange solche leute wie z.b. ich hier anwesend sind, wird es doch "prügel geben" 
oder aber, macht ein reines "alternativ medie board" auf...davon gibts ja auch einige....ICH bin dort teilweise schon rausgeflogen! 
Günni

----------


## riba67

> ganz genau, micha 
> und deshalb ist es meiner meinung nach ein WIDERSPRUCH in sich, beide "fraktionen" in dem gleichen board friedlich und konstruktiv nebeneinander laufen zu lassen....solange solche leute wie z.b. ich hier anwesend sind, wird es doch "prügel geben" 
> oder aber, macht ein reines "alternativ medie board" auf...davon gibts ja auch einige....ICH bin dort teilweise schon rausgeflogen! 
> Günni

 sag günni warum bist du eigentlich so "feindlich" eingestellt. was ist dein ziel in diesem Forum? Bist du stolz darauf bei manchen anderen schon rausgeflogen zu sein? 
Bist du hier um vielleicht ernsthaft zu diskutieren, dir vielleicht neues anzuhören, erfahrungen auszutauschen, etc., oder bist du hier um nur dagegen zu wettern? wenn du eh so eine meinung über alternatives hast, warum liest du dann hier.  
kann es sein, dass du vielleicht einmal alternativen sachen glauben oder hoffnung geschenkt hast und dann vielleicht enttäuscht wurdest. 
bitte nicht böse sein, aber du kommst mir ein bissl wie ein kleiner troztiger bub vor der strampft und unbedingt seinen kopf durchsetzten will. 
ich will dir hier überhaupt nicht angreifen, dich nicht beleidigen oder dergleichen. ich weiß nicht was du ein deinem leben schon alles erlebt hast, bzw. gerade erlebst. Ich würde dir ein bisschen harmonie wünschen. 
denk doch einmal drüber nach. ich denke jeder will hier nur erfahrungen loswerden die vielleicht dem einen oder andern auch helfen könnten. 
lg
Birgit

----------


## Athelas

> ....solange solche leute wie z.b. ich hier anwesend sind, wird es doch "prügel geben" 
> Günni

 Jetzt ist mir klar was mit dir nicht stimmt. Es ist der Verlust persönlicher Macht nicht wahr ?. All das was dir im realen Leben verloren gegangen ist lebst du nun in einer virtuellen Realität aus. Du kannst Prügeln wann und wen du willst, du kannst beleidigen, bestrafen oder jovial väterlich sein.
Das es hier um Naturheilkunde geht ist dabei mindestens zweitrangig . Es hätten genausogut die Kaninchenzüchter oder Begonienfreunde sein können.Hier kannst du die Ohnmacht überdecken und verdrängen die dich befällt und immer wieder beisst wenn du einen Moment nicht aufpasst.
O.K. .........nachdem dir der Betreiber dieses Forums hier keine klaren Grenzen setzt ist das wohl auch in Ordnung so.
@ Starbug, dann wirb aber bitte nicht mehr woanders dafür das sich Naturheilkundler doch mal dein Forum anschauen sollten ! .

----------


## günni

ganz einfach, birgit.... 
weil ich unbewiesenen behauptungen immer sehr kritisch gegenüberstehen werde! 
Günni

----------


## riba67

guten morgen günni, 
du das ist ja auch in ordnung. ist ja nichts dagegen zu sagen, dass du das alles halt nicht so glauben kannst, aber du bringst das manchmal ein bissl zu radikal rüber, man fühlt sich dann gleich angegriffen. 
es hat ja schon fast so geklungen, also ob du immer nur dagegen schreien würdest. du könntest doch vielleicht manchmal auch hinterfragen, vielleicht gibt es ja das eine oder andere das dich interessieren könnte. Ist wirklich alles so unglaubwürdig für dich?? 
LG
Birgit

----------


## riba67

> Jetzt ist mir klar was mit dir nicht stimmt. Es ist der Verlust persönlicher Macht nicht wahr ?. All das was dir im realen Leben verloren gegangen ist lebst du nun in einer virtuellen Realität aus. Du kannst Prügeln wann und wen du willst, du kannst beleidigen, bestrafen oder jovial väterlich sein.
> Das es hier um Naturheilkunde geht ist dabei mindestens zweitrangig . Es hätten genausogut die Kaninchenzüchter oder Begonienfreunde sein können.Hier kannst du die Ohnmacht überdecken und verdrängen die dich befällt und immer wieder beisst wenn du einen Moment nicht aufpasst.
> O.K. .........nachdem dir der Betreiber dieses Forums hier keine klaren Grenzen setzt ist das wohl auch in Ordnung so.
> @ Starbug, dann wirb aber bitte nicht mehr woanders dafür das sich Naturheilkundler doch mal dein Forum anschauen sollten ! .

 
... du kritisierst die art von günni, bist aber selbt auch ziemlich radikal. es mag schon sein das es ein "machtproblem" ist, aber ich denke das könnte man auch ein bissl feinfühliger rüberbringen. glaubst du das günni das in irgendeiner weise annehmen könnte, wenn es so rübergeschleudert wird? 
lg
birgit

----------


## günni

finde es ja "nett" 
von dir, birgit, dass du versuchst, auch zu vermitteln und "kompromisse" zu finden...aber "typisch mann": wenn er angegeriffen wird, geht er auf gegenangriff über... 
und mit dem "glauben oder nicht glauben" ist das wohl "so eine sache" 
wann ist eine sache bewiesen? 
für mich dann, wenn sie, wie ein wissensch. versuch-experiment auch von anderen wiederholbar ist. 
ausserdem finde ich, sollte man doch mal versuchen, med. "alternativen" zu definieren oder ab-einzugrenzen, denn WAS ist eine alternative....reicht evtl. schon die "behauptung"? oder sind auch GANZ ANDERE "HEILSVERSPRECHEN" wie z.b. die des wunderheilers joa de deuz dazu zu rechnen? 
günni 
günni

----------


## riba67

> finde es ja "nett" 
> von dir, birgit, dass du versuchst, auch zu vermitteln und "kompromisse" zu finden...aber "typisch mann": wenn er angegeriffen wird, geht er auf gegenangriff über... 
> und mit dem "glauben oder nicht glauben" ist das wohl "so eine sache" 
> wann ist eine sache bewiesen? 
> für mich dann, wenn sie, wie ein wissensch. versuch-experiment auch von anderen wiederholbar ist. 
> ausserdem finde ich, sollte man doch mal versuchen, med. "alternativen" zu definieren oder ab-einzugrenzen, denn WAS ist eine alternative....reicht evtl. schon die "behauptung"? oder sind auch GANZ ANDERE "HEILSVERSPRECHEN" wie z.b. die des wunderheilers joa de deuz dazu zu rechnen? 
> günni 
> günni

 weist du ich denke das mit diesen wissenschaftlichen beweisen ist halt so eine sache. ich bin der festen überzeugung das es sehr viel zwischen himmel und erde gibt, das der mensch einfach nicht wissenschaftlich beweisen kann. 
ich bin halt der meinung: wenn mich etwas interessiert, so probiere ich es aus, habe ich dann erfolg damit oder bewirkt es etwas bei mir so ist das für mich bewiesen oder vielleicht bestätigt.  
nur ein kleines beispiel: ist schon ein paar jahre her, da litt mein sohn unter ziemlichen husten - bronchitis. wir haben damals immer vom arzt antibiotika bekommen. klar wurde es besser aber halt nicht dauerhaft. dann in den weihnachtsferien wurde es einmal sehr stark, er hat so viel gehustet, dass er schon komplett erschöpft war bzw. teilweise schon probleme hatte luft zu bekommen, unser arzt war nicht da und mir wurde eine kinderärztin empfohlen die mit homöopat. mitteln arbeitet.
so, wir bekamen von ihr drei verschiedene fläschchen mit kügelchen die er zu beginn sehr oft pro tag nehmen musst, im laufe der tage dann weniger, und dann noch tropfen. 
mein sohn hat so schnell darauf angesprochen, schon nach ein paar einnahmen hat sich der husten etwas gebessert und im laufe der tage verging er dann. Damit ist für mich persönlich klar: es hilft - mir und meinem kind. ich würde jetzt nicht allen andern aufs auge drücken unbedingt nur mehr homöopat. mitteln zu nehmen. jeder sollte das selbst entscheiden. 
alternativ abzugrenzen ist eine überlegung wert. für mich ist halt alles alternativ was nicht mit der schulmedizin zusammenhängt. allerdings lässt sich viel mit schulmedizin kombinieren. beides zusammen wäre sicher ein schöner ansatz. 
hast du schon mal irgendetwas "alternatives" versucht?
wenn du das jetzt nicht öffentl. bekanntgeben willst, kannst mir gerne eine pn schicken, es würde mich wirklich interessieren. 
lg aus wien
birgit

----------


## StarBuG

> O.K. .........nachdem dir der Betreiber dieses Forums hier keine klaren Grenzen setzt ist das wohl auch in Ordnung so.
> @ Starbug, dann wirb aber bitte nicht mehr woanders dafür das sich Naturheilkundler doch mal dein Forum anschauen sollten ! .

 Findest du es nicht ein wenig unfair mir gegenüber? 
Ich versuche doch hier in diesem Thema einen Kompromiss zu finden, mit dem so gut wie alle klar kommen. 
Und ich kann leider nicht allen vorschreiben, wie sie sich zu verhalten haben. 
Es gibt genau so radikale Vertreter auf Seiten der Homöopathie, die jegliche Art von Schulmedizin als reine Geldmache der Pharmaindustrie sehen und alles nieder machen (wir hatten hier auch schon solche Diskussionen). 
Es muss doch möglich sein, das sich erwachsene Menschen hier in diesem Forum auch mit unterschiedlichen Anschauungen vertragen und ein freundlicher Umgangston gepfelgt wird! :Huh?: ? 
Das war es, was mich von Anfang an an diesem Forum und der entstehenden Gemeinschaft so fasziniert hat.
Es herscht eine sehr angenehme und freundliche Atmosphäre und jeder schien hier herzlich willkommen. 
Bis jetzt kam allerdings noch kein wirklich konkreter Vorschlag, wie wir das ganze hier in den Griff kriegen. 
Sollen wir Regeln einführen für das Alternativmedizin Forum?
Soll ich eine "Warnung" in das Forum machen, das jeder für sich entscheiden muss, ober alternative Medizin was für einen ist.
Und das wenn man nichts von Alternativmedizin hällt, in diesem Forum eher zurückhaltent oder gar nicht teilnehmen sollte? 
Wie stellt ihr euch das vor?

----------


## günni

ne, mit solchen leuten 
wie z.b. athelas, 
will ich NICHTS MEHR zu tun haben und verabschiede mich hiermit, TSCHÜSS! 
günni

----------


## Claus

Damit wäre das Problem ja vorerst gelöst, oder? :Zwinker:   
Grüße
Claus

----------


## riba67

Hi günni, 
schade das du gehen willst! Wünsche dir alles Liebe!
Birgit 
@starbug 
es ist doch traurig wenn man regeln einführen muss wie man miteinander umgeht, ist halt auch ein bissl schwierig. man kann nur an die vernunft und den verstand der mitschreiber appelieren.  
Mehr fällt mir im Moment auch nicht ein. Ich denke halt wenn mich alternives nicht interessiert, warum lese und schreibe ich dann in dieser rubrik mit :Huh?:  
Birgit

----------


## Athelas

> Findest du es nicht ein wenig unfair mir gegenüber? 
> Ich versuche doch hier in diesem Thema einen Kompromiss zu finden, mit dem so gut wie alle klar kommen. 
> Und ich kann leider nicht allen vorschreiben, wie sie sich zu verhalten haben.

 Stimmt, das kannst du nicht, brauchst du aber auch garnicht. 
Du hast zwei Regeln aufgestellt : 
1. Seid freudlich in Wortwahl und Umgangston
2. Nennt keine Personen, Markennamen oder ähnliches wenn ihr Kritik übt. 
Äusserst sympathisch , da diese Regeln einerseits viel raum für Kritik Bzw. anregende Diskussionen lassen, andererseits die Grundregeln der Höflichkeit einfordern. 
Wer sich an diese Regeln nicht hält soll darauf aufmerksam gemacht werden, und wenn ihm das egal ist, doch einfach woanders hingehen.So einfach ist das !. 
Mir ist klar das es einige Reizthemen in der alternativen Heilkunde gibt und manches Argument dagegen kann ich sogar unterstützen ! .
Aber hirnloses Nachplappern irgendwelcher Slogans oder geistige Hooligans die auf alles einschlagen was nicht ihrer Gesinnung entspricht, killen jede Diskussion schon im Ansatz und sollten , wenn nötig, auch etwas massiver an die beiden Regeln erinnert werden.

----------


## riba67

> Stimmt, das kannst du nicht, brauchst du aber auch garnicht. 
> Du hast zwei Regeln aufgestellt : 
> 1. Seid freudlich in Wortwahl und Umgangston
> 2. Nennt keine Personen, Markennamen oder ähnliches wenn ihr Kritik übt. 
> Äusserst sympathisch , da diese Regeln einerseits viel raum für Kritik Bzw. anregende Diskussionen lassen, andererseits die Grundregeln der Höflichkeit einfordern. 
> Wer sich an diese Regeln nicht hält soll darauf aufmerksam gemacht werden, und wenn ihm das egal ist, doch einfach woanders hingehen.So einfach ist das !. 
> Mir ist klar das es einige Reizthemen in der alternativen Heilkunde gibt und manches Argument dagegen kann ich sogar unterstützen ! .
> Aber hirnloses Nachplappern irgendwelcher Slogans oder geistige Hooligans die auf alles einschlagen was nicht ihrer Gesinnung entspricht, killen jede Diskussion schon im Ansatz und sollten , wenn nötig, auch etwas massiver an die beiden Regeln erinnert werden.

 
hast du nicht auch auf günni eingeschlagen ....

----------


## Athelas

> hast du nicht auch auf günni eingeschlagen ....

 Nein ??....ich hab mich eigentlich nur gewehrt. Zugegeben, in der letzten Erwiderung war ich etwas massiver ( ehrlicher ? ), aber wer Austeilt muss auch Einstecken. Abgesehen davon glaube ich, den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen zu haben !.

----------


## riba67

> Nein ??....ich hab mich eigentlich nur gewehrt. Zugegeben, in der letzten Erwiderung war ich etwas massiver ( ehrlicher ? ), aber wer Austeilt muss auch Einstecken. Abgesehen davon glaube ich, den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen zu haben !.

 ja das mag schon sein, aber ein bissl feinfühliger wär halt manchmal besser, ich denke niemand kann etwas annehmen oder sanfter damit umgehen, wenn ihm das so am kopf geworfen wird. 
Ist halt ein sehr heikles Thema!!
Birgit

----------


## Athelas

> ja das mag schon sein, aber ein bissl feinfühliger wär halt manchmal besser, ich denke niemand kann etwas annehmen oder sanfter damit umgehen, wenn ihm das so am kopf geworfen wird. 
> Ist halt ein sehr heikles Thema!!
> Birgit

 Schau : wenn mir jemand sagt : " Es ist mir egal wer du bist oder was du sagst, halt dich bedeckt oder besser noch verschwinde gleich wieder, denn ich hau dir so oder so verbal eine rein ". Und der sich geradezu damit brüstet das er schon in anderen Foren deswegen gesperrt wurde. Dem darf ich freundlich aber bestimmt sagen was ich davon halte.Da muss ich weder sanft noch einfühlsam sein.
Na gut nachdem dieser Troll sich offenbar verabschiedet hat, könnten wir ja mal den Versuch starten ein Thema fruchtbar zu Starten.

----------


## StarBuG

So und jetzt wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema. 
Wie handhaben wir das in Zukunft? 
a) Regeln - Wenn ja welche?
b) Warnung - Wenn ja welche?
c) lassen so wie es ist - geht das überhaupt?
d) ?

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Michael,  leider - so fürchte ich - würde selbst das Einführen von Regeln nichts bringen. Lass' es doch einfach so wie es ist. Allerdings würde ich bei groben Verstößen gegen die Nettikette auch von der Möglichkeit der Sperrung Gebrauch machen. Wer andere persönlich beleidigt/aburteilt hat meiner Ansicht nach in diesem Forum nichts zu suchen.  Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, finde ich lebhafte bis hitzige Diskussionen nichts Schlimmes - zeigt dies doch, dass man sich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt. Aber eine grundsätzliche Höflichkeit sollte dabei doch bitte gewahrt sein.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Claus

Ich kann mich da Angie nur voll anschließen! :number_one_cut:   
Grüße
Claus

----------


## StarBuG

So wie es ist, bleibt so gut wie kaum ein Alternativmediziner hier auf dem Forum, da viele Beiträge der Alternativmedizin direkt zu Konfrontationen führen.

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Angie, hallo Claus! 
Denkt ihr dabei an Sperrungen für immer oder zeitbegrenzt (z.B. 4 Tage)?
Dies ist eine reine Interessenfrage von mir, ohne Wertung! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Julia,  von anderen Foren her kenne ich es so, dass User, die sich regelmäßig nicht zu benehmen wissen, vom Admin per PN zunächst abgemahnt werden. Ändert sich trotzdem nichts, erfolgt die Sperrung - und zwar auf Dauer.  Liebe Grüße von Angie  @Michael: Wer sich zu alternativmedizinischen Therapien kompetent und ohne fanatischen Tunnelblick äußert, wird ganz sicher ernst genommen. Wenn aber jemand ins Forum kommt und sowas wie "Allen Krankheiten liegt der Grund XY zugrunde" oder "Krankheiten können nur mit Therapie XY geheilt werden.", der hat schon verloren.  Unter Heilpraktikern und alternativmedizinisch arbeitenden Ärzten kenne ich solche Typen auch - allerdings kenne ich mindestens genauso viele, die etwas differenzierter zu denken in der Lage sind.  :Zwinker:

----------


## StarBuG

Nur mal als Beispiel. 
Wie wärt ihr denn mit günni verfahren, hier in diesem Beitrag?

----------


## Monsti

Günni (sorry Günni, muss ich aber sagen  :m_yes:  ) hätte ich bereits per PN freundlich, aber eindeutig gewarnt. Er greift andere persönlich an, und das finde ich nicht okay. Aber das gilt nicht nur für ihn ...  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo zusammen! 
Trotz Urlaub lese ich die Diskussion hier eifrig mit und wundere mich auch ein wenig! 
Sperrungen? Verwarnungen? Soweit ich weiß, wurde hier noch nie jemand verwarnt oder ein Beitrag gemeldet und ich finde es doch ein bißchen sonderbar, nur aufgrund der aktuellen Geschehnisse jetzt damit anzufangen. Das hätte man dann schon früher machen sollen, wir hatten hier doch schon einige Diskussion in diese Richtung, ich erinnere Euch nur mal an die "Übersäuerung"! 
Ich weiß selber, daß ich hier auch schon die ein oder andere hitzige Diskussion mitgeschrieben habe und sicherlich war ich auch nicht immer freundlich, was aber nun mal in einer hitzigen Diskussion passieren kann! Das ist hier im Forum genauso wie in meinem Privatleben, was nicht bedeuten soll, daß ich nur schreiend und "böse" durch die Gegend renne! 
Ich hatte in einem der ersten Beiträge zu diesem Thema geschrieben, daß sich beide Seiten an Regeln halten müssen und nicht nur eine Seite, sonst wird das nie was mit Alternativmedizin und Schulmedizin zusammen in einer Diskussion.  
Und ich finde es nicht in Ordnung, daß hier nur Günni verwarnt wird per PN, auch die anderen Mitschreiber in der Diskussion, die ja als handfester Krach ausgeartet ist zwischen 2 oder 3 Leuten, hätten verwarnt werden müssen! Mich wiederum hätte man demnach per PN in einem anderen Alternativthema verwarnen müssen...
Also, wo wollen wir anfangen und wo soll das enden?? 
Daß ein Betroffener (Günni/MS-Erkrankung) sich wehrt, weil ihm wahrscheinlich auch schon Sachen passiert sind und er sich vielleicht auch an einen Strohhalm namens "Hoffnung" geklammert hat und nichts geschehen ist in Richtung Verbesserung der MS, kann ich nur allzugut verstehen. Wenn mir jemand hier erzählt - wie es geschehen ist -  daß ein guter Therapeut eine MS mit Globuli behandeln kann, daß man die Erkrankung nicht mehr merkt als Patient und obendrein mir glaubhaft machen will, daß Morphin-Tropfen durch Homöopathie ersetzt werden können, entschuldigung, aber dann hat das für mich  mit Seriösität nichts mehr zu tun!  
Eine Diskussion ist in meinen Augen eine Sache, die Pro und Kontra enthalten sollte und meistens auch enthält. Wenn wir jetzt hier anfangen, Regeln aufzustellen, dann brauchen wir keine Diskussionen mehr zu starten, denn wenn man seine Meinung zu einem Thema nicht mehr schreiben darf, braucht man auch keine Diskussion mehr. 
Dann können wir ja direkt bei jedem Thema (Nicht nur in der ALTERNATIVMEDIZIN!!) schreiben, daß wir XY toll und gut finden, da wir ja nichts Negatives mehr schreiben sollen! Obwohl unsere eigene Meinung vielleicht eine ganz andere ist... 
Auch ich werde mich in Zukunft natürlich an die Netiquette halten, aber ob ich mich zu speziellen Themen weiterhin äußern werde, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht so genau, wer weiß, welche Konsequenzen da auf einen zukommen!? 
Ist das Sinn und Zweck eines Forums? 
Ich wünsche Euch einen schönen Samstag,  
viele nachdenkliche Grüße von Andrea *

----------


## günni

ich bin doch garnicht verwarnt worden, andrea...nein, nein... 
hätte und würde auch weder für mich noch andere solche "aüsserst merkwürdige"...sag ich mal vorsichtig....alternativen anwenden...das wäre totaler widersinn....nein, die ms hat damit nichts zu tun.... 
es ist für mich, meine einstellung, meine erfahrungen und ausbildung einfach NICHT TRAGBAR mit welcher "MERKWÜRDIGEN EINSTELLUNG UND LOGIK" hier manche leute argumentieren...und auch "ihre" machtspielchen versuchen zu treiben.... 
da ich einen "widerspruch in sich selbst" auch in diesem board sehe und weder die einstellung noch die argumentation "einiger hier" akzeptiere habe ich beschlossen, mich zurückzuziehen, denn weiteres "dahindiskutieren" bringt nix....wozu sollte das gut sein? 
DAFÜR IST MIR EINFACH MEINE ZEIT ZU SCHADE (ich verdiene ja auch keine geld mit "alternativmethoden"....wie offenbar einige andere hier, die sich natürlich gestört fühlen) 
also, was solls...wer interesse hat sich mit mir auch virtuell zu unterhalten, kann dies auch woanders tun... 
günni

----------


## Athelas

> *    
> Ich weiß selber, daß ich hier auch schon die ein oder andere hitzige Diskussion mitgeschrieben habe und sicherlich war ich auch nicht immer freundlich, was aber nun mal in einer hitzigen Diskussion passieren kann! Das ist hier im Forum genauso wie in meinem Privatleben, was nicht bedeuten soll, daß ich nur schreiend und "böse" durch die Gegend renne!*

 Genau.Die Betonung liegt aber auf Diskussion !!!!!   

> *
> Daß ein Betroffener (Günni/MS-Erkrankung) sich wehrt, weil ihm wahrscheinlich auch schon Sachen passiert sind und er sich vielleicht auch an einen Strohhalm namens "Hoffnung" geklammert hat und nichts geschehen ist in Richtung Verbesserung der MS, kann ich nur allzugut verstehen. Wenn mir jemand hier erzählt - wie es geschehen ist -  daß ein guter Therapeut eine MS mit Globuli behandeln kann, daß man die Erkrankung nicht mehr merkt als Patient und obendrein mir glaubhaft machen will, daß Morphin-Tropfen durch Homöopathie ersetzt werden können, entschuldigung, aber dann hat das für mich  mit Seriösität nichts mehr zu tun! *

 Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber in der Schmerzambulanz des Klagenfurter Landeskrankenauses hat man schon Versuche angestellt mit einer Methode Namens Pranic Healing. Da bekommst du noch nicht mal mehr Globuli, sondern es steht jemand vor dir , wedelt mit den Händen und reinigt damit deine Aura und nimmt dir gleichzeitg deine Schmerzen. Das hat dann so gut funktioniert das man beschlossen hat weiter zumachen denn damit lässt sich auf die Dauer massenhaft Geld Sparen, und Patienten die so hoch eingestellt waren, das Autofahren tabu war kommen jetzt mit dem Auto in die Ambulanz. 
Was die möglichen negativen Erfahrungen anderer angeht, wäre es ein sehr wichtiger Beitrag diese negativen Erfahrungen zu Beschreiben, damit andere nicht die gleichen Erfahrungen machen müssen !!!! .   

> *
> Eine Diskussion ist in meinen Augen eine Sache, die Pro und Kontra enthalten sollte und meistens auch enthält. Wenn wir jetzt hier anfangen, Regeln aufzustellen, dann brauchen wir keine Diskussionen mehr zu starten, denn wenn man seine Meinung zu einem Thema nicht mehr schreiben darf, braucht man auch keine Diskussion mehr. 
> Dann können wir ja direkt bei jedem Thema (Nicht nur in der ALTERNATIVMEDIZIN!!) schreiben, daß wir XY toll und gut finden, da wir ja nichts Negatives mehr schreiben sollen! Obwohl unsere eigene Meinung vielleicht eine ganz andere ist...*

 ?? Es gibt doch bereits Regeln, und wie schreibst hast du ja auch selbst schon welche afgestellt.
Der stand der Diskussion ist : was tun wenn sich jemand nicht an die Regeln hält ! . 
Originalzitat :  

> *
> Ich hatte in einem der ersten Beiträge zu diesem Thema geschrieben, daß sich beide Seiten an Regeln halten müssen und nicht nur eine Seite, sonst wird das nie was mit Alternativmedizin und Schulmedizin zusammen in einer Diskussion.  *

 An welche Regeln dachtest du denn da ?? 
[QUOTE=Teetante;8419][FONT=Comic Sans MS][COLOR=DarkGreen][B]
Auch ich werde mich in Zukunft natürlich an die Netiquette halten, aber ob ich mich zu speziellen Themen weiterhin äußern werde, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht so genau, wer weiß, welche Konsequenzen da auf einen zukommen!?
[QUOTE=Teetante;8419] 
Was würdest du tun wenn deine Regeln nicht eingehalten werden ?

----------


## Monsti

Hallo zusammen,  nur mal zur Klarstellung:   

> Aber das gilt nicht nur für ihn ...

   Michael hatte gestern ausdrücklich gefragt und Günni halt als Beispiel genommen. Auch mir fielen da noch andere Namen ein.  :Zwinker:    Ich habe überhaupt kein Problem damit, wenn hier die Einhaltung der Nettiquette genauso kontrolliert wird wie in anderen Foren auch, inklusive der möglichen Konsequenz einer Sperrung bestimmter User.  Das ist wie in Selbsthilfegruppen, Diskussionsrunden, Vereinen und an Stammtischen: Wer sich nicht benehmen kann und sein Verhalten auch nach mehrfacher Aufforderung nicht ändert, fliegt aus der Gruppe.  Friedliebende Grüße von Angie

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Athelas! 
Du greifst doch schon wieder an! Mich hast Du bereits in einem anderen Thema angegriffen bzgl. Moderator eines Thema's, von dem ich nichts halte. Die Richtigstellung diesbezüglich habe ich in dem anderen Beitrag schon geschrieben! 
Kann es sein, daß Du Streit suchst?
Ich werde mich mit Dir nicht streiten! Denn genau darum geht es hier doch: Diskussionen in der Alternativmedizin ohne Streit!  
Zitiere mich, so oft Du möchtest, aber erwarte keine allzu detaillierten Antworten auf Deine Fragen an mich, denn wenn Du meinen Beitrag richtig gelesen hättest, würdest Du merken, daß sie sich erübrigen. 
Zu den Regeln: Wieder legst Du mir Sachen in den Mund, die ich so nicht geschrieben habe. Ich habe bisher KEINE Regeln aufgestellt und habe das auch nicht vor zu tun! Deshalb ist Deine Frage an mich irrelevant! 
(Zitat Athelas:" Was würdest du tun wenn deine Regeln nicht eingehalten werden ?")  
Hallo Günni! 
Hatte es so gelesen, daß Du eine PN von Monsti bekommen hattest, in der sie wohl etwas bezüglich des Angreifens Deinerseits schrieb. Also Verwarnung im weiteren Sinne...
Habe Dich und Deine MS als Beispiel angeführt, da wir ja auch in einem anderen Beitrag hier die MS als Thema hatten und da ja auch schon ausreichend darüber gesprochen haben. War etwas doof formuliert von mir, aber wohl doch zu verstehen.  
Hi Monsti! 
Ich gebe Dir recht, daß Michael ausdrücklich danach gefragt hatte und Günni als Beispiel genannt hat, ebenso habe ich dieses Beispiel aufgenommen. Ich hätte auch Athelas oder noch andere nennen können!  
Gruß, Andrea   *

----------


## Athelas

> * 
> Du greifst doch schon wieder an! Mich hast Du bereits in einem anderen Thema angegriffen bzgl. Moderator eines Thema's, von dem ich nichts halte. Die Richtigstellung diesbezüglich habe ich in dem anderen Beitrag schon geschrieben!*

 Was denn ?? DAS war ein Angriff  :Huh?: ?. Jessas noch so jemad der im Austeilen große Klasse ist , aber im Einstecken bei der leisesten Kritik aufheult. Im Übrigen war die Frage , warum jemand eine Rubrik für alternative Medizin moderiert,davon im großen und ganzen aber nichts hält,  isoweit berechtigt als nicht ersichtlich war das dein Beitrag nicht in deiner Eigenschaft als Moderator verfasst wurde.
Nein ich suche keinen Streit , kann mich aber des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, das diese Rubrik hier allgemein nicht gewünscht ist.  
Also lieber StarBug ich war sozusagen der Scout für ein paar weitere Leute. Aber ich habe beschlossen dich aus den Favoriten wieder zu Löschen und die Befindlichkeiten hier nicht weiter zu Stören.

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Athelas! 
Wenn jemand ein Thema anfängt, kann man rechts sehen, daß in dem Feld "Themenautor" steht. Das stand aber in dem Beitrag von mir nicht, wo Du mich irrtümlicherweise als Moderator des Themas angesehen hast. Das ist jetzt nur eine ganz sachliche Erklärung und soll in keiner Weise eine Belehrung darstellen! 
Schade, daß Du Dich wieder zurückziehst bzw. nicht mehr den Scout für andere Leute spielen möchtest. Ist aber natürlich einfacher, sich rauszuziehen als sich einer (weiteren) Diskussion zu stellen. Habe das Gefühl, auch Du möchtest hier nur Deine Meinung kundtun und läßt keine anderen Meinungen zu. Sehr bedauerlich! Und leider so gar nicht passend für eine Diskussion (PRO und KONTRA!). 
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Andrea,  nein Günni hat von mir keine PN bekommen. Dafür gab es meinerseits keinen Grund, zumal er mich auch noch nie angegriffen hat. Außerdem: Mit welchem Recht sollte ausgerechnet *ich* jemanden verwarnen? Ich bin hier weder Gastgeberin noch Moderatorin.  Nichtsdestotrotz will's mir einfach nicht in den Kopf, warum wir uns nicht in einem angemessenen Ton unterhalten können. Eine der beiden Regeln für dieses Forum heißt schlicht und einfach: *"Seid bitte freundlich zueinander."* Ist das denn wirklich soooooo schwer?   :u_thinking02y:    Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Monsti! 
Sorry, aber ich habe mich verlesen, Anstelle "hätte eine PN geschickt" habe ich gelesen: "habe eine PN verschickt"! Tut mir leid.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

*MonstiDirmaleineBrilledurchsWebschickentut*  :Cool:   :Grin:   Regenschauriges Grüßle von Angie

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Monsti! 
Danke, nicht nötig, habe doch schon eine auf der Nase! Peinlich!  
Ich habe sie eben mal geputzt, nun ist der Durchblick wieder besser!  
Stürmische und regnerische Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo an alle zusammen 
Ich hätte ja nicht gedacht, als ich dieses Forum erstellt habe, das es so viel Wirbel hier geben wird. 
@Athelas 
Momentan sind alle Moderatoren allen Foren zugeteilt. Es gibt in diesem Forum noch nicht wirklich viel/kaum/eigentlich so gut wie gar nichts zu moderieren.
Darum habe ich jeden Moderator in jedem Forum eingetragen.
Dies war meine Entscheidung und hat nichts mit Präferenzen der einzelnen Moderatoren zu tun. Später, wenn wirklich Moderatorenarbeit entsteht, werden sich die Moderatoren ihre eigenen Foren aussuchen können.
Darum lege bitte nicht zu viel Gewicht in die Tatsache, dass eine eher skeptische Person wie Teetante auch Alternativmedizin moderiert. 
Aber hier in diesem Thema zeigt sich genau die Problematik in diesem Forum. 
Es gibt nun mal wesentlich mehr Skeptiker als Anhänger der Homöopathie (mein persönliches Empfinden).
Nichts desto trotz möchte ich diese Thematik gerne hier vertreten sehen, da ich selber, obwohl ich mich klar zu den Skeptikern zähle, gerne zu manchen Themen mehr lesen würde.
Dazu gehören auch Erfahrungsberichte. 
Ich glaube durchaus, dass die Homöopathie Heilungserfolge vorweisen kann.
Und wenn ich für mich persönlich nicht daran glaube, oder daran zweifle was anderen widerfahren ist, ist doch die Frage, ob ich das dann auch immer kundtun muss. 
Wenn ich für mich als Skeptiker Themen lese, von denen ich weiß, das ich die für Humbug halte, dann sollte ich mich vielleicht ab und zu auch mal zurück halten, und nicht zu jedem Beitrag einen Kommentar schreiben.
Ich denke, dies wird die einzige Lösung sein, die funktioniert. 
Aber auch die Homöopathen können in ihren Beiträgen etwas dafür tun, um Streit zu vermeiden. 
Aussagen wie "Die Homöopathie kann MS/Krebs/HIV/etc. heilen" oder ähnliche Äußerungen finde ich extremst gefährlich und für mich als Betreiber dieses Forums und angehender Arzt sehe mich da evtl. gezwungen, solche Themen auch zu löschen.
Des Weiteren fällt mir auf, dass häufig (aber nicht nur von Alternativmedizinern) Verallgemeinerungen gebraucht werden.
Dies passiert sowohl in "medizinischen" Äußerungen als auch in Diskussionen. 
Für mich persönlich disqualifizieren Verallgemeinerungen einen Gesprächspartner.
Wer Äußerungen von sich gibt, wie "alle Ärzte sind..." oder "das und das hilft immer/jedem ..." sind für mich keine Grundlage einer Diskussion, und provozieren geradezu einen Streit. 
Ich denke, Anhänger der Alternativmedizin sind durchaus Kritik gewöhnt und ich hoffe auch dazu bereit, kritische Diskussionen auf einer sachlichen Ebene zu führen.
Vielleicht sollte man beim verfassen von Beiträgen (dies gilt für alle) ein wenig auf seine Wortwahl achten. 
Für alle Kritiker der Alternativmedizin, ihr solltet vielleicht auch beim einen oder anderen Beitrag in diesem Forum einfach mal ein Kommentar verkneifen, wenn es eh nur negativ/contra ist. 
Dies soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass es keine kritischen Diskussionen mehr geben soll, ganz im Gegenteil, aber ich möchte vermeiden, dass die ersten 10 Antworten auf einen alternativen Beitrag direkt ein "schlecht machen" sind. 
Ich denke, dies wird eine schwierige Gradwanderung, die sicher nicht immer gelingen wird.
Ich möchte nur, dass jeder sich hier im Forum willkommen fühlt, auch wenn es mal kritischer oder hitziger zugeht.
Wir sind alle Erwachsene Menschen, die sich auf einem angemessenen Niveau und mit Respekt Anderen gegenüber unterhalten können. 
Sollte wirklich mal der Eine oder Andere etwas daneben schießen, so reicht in der Regel erst einmal eine freundliche PM, mit der Bitte, die Richtung wieder auf einen freundlichen Kurs zu ändern. 
Ich fände es echt schade und einen Verlust für dieses Forum, wenn sich Menschen/Patienten, die etwas von Alternativmedizin halten, sich hier nicht willkommen fühlen würden. 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Micha! 
Das hört sich doch alles recht gut an. Die nächste Zeit bzw. Diskussion wird es zeigen, inwieweit sich alle Parteien an die "Regeln" halten! 
Auf ein gutes Gelingen und interessante Diskussionen ohne Streit! 
Lg, Andrea 
P.S. Danke für die Erläuterung bzgl. Moderation/Alternativmedizin für Athelas!*

----------


## Monsti

Hi Micha,  auch ich gehe da konform mit Dir. Kontroverse und oft gerade deshalb auch fruchtbare Diskussionen, würde ich sehr vermissen, fänden sie hier nicht mehr statt. Aber das Ganze doch bitte in einer "Streitkultur", die eines erwachsenen Menschen gemäß ist. Sprich:  1. Ich bleibe sachlich. 2. Ich greife niemanden persönlich an. 3. Ich kann auch mal eine Meinung stehen lassen, auch wenn sie mir total gegen den Strich geht. 4. Erst nachdenken, dann schreiben. 5. Vor dem Abschicken nochmals durchlesen. 6. Ggf. einzelne Passagen entschärfen.  Sorry, hab' jetzt nur laut vor mich hingedacht.  Ich persönlich fände es wirklich schade, fänden hier keine kontroversen Diskussionen mehr statt. Sie sind gerade in diesem Forum das Salz in der Suppe. Daraus kann jeder Beteiligte (auch Du) nur lernen.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Ulrike

Grüß Euch! 
Muß auch wieder mal mitmischen ;-) 
Es gibt an den Boards nur zwei Arten von radikalen Befürwortern der Homöopathie und der Alternativmedizin.
Erstens solche, die sich nicht deklarieren (durch Foto, Namen, Homepage etc.), und bei denen man nie wissen kann, ob sie nicht an denselben Boards unter anderem Namen ihre eigenen Thesen bestätigen, wenn es sonst keiner tut.
Und zweitens solche, die sich sehr wohl deklarieren, weil sie Kurse, Bücher, Produkte anzubieten haben. 
Ich diskutiere gerne mit Monsti, Micha, Leonessa, Günni ..... über dieses Thema, aber nicht mit Erdbeermund83 oder Hexe oder was weiß ich. 
Liebe Grüße von
Ulrike 
Der Günni ist übrigens ein ganz Lieber, den ich virtuell schon zweieinhalb Jahre kenne. Und der mir schon oft mit Rat und Trost geholfen hat *Bussi*.

----------


## Ulrike

Was ich noch sagen wollte: 
Micha, wenn Du glaubst, hier ginge es schon heiß her, dann schau mal ins Diskussionsforum von ms-life.de ;-)

----------


## günni

habe garnicht bemerkt, ulrike 
dass du auch hier bist.....na, dann bleib ich aber auch...bei "solchen komplimenten" allemal!   :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  
günni

----------


## Monsti

Hi günni,  fein, dass Du mit Ulrike einen Grund gefunden hast, weiterhin hier zu bleiben. Aber sei lieb zu uns, biddöööö!  :feather:    Grüßle von Angie

----------


## Heike1

Soviele Seiten, wo ist denn nun die Diskusion :Huh?:

----------


## Heike1

> Soviele Seiten, wo ist denn nun die Diskusion

 Jetzt habe ich auch noch die falsche Taste gedrückt :Grin:   
Ich denke das Hauptproblem ist bei solchen Diskusionen, einer hält sich für wichtiger als die Gegenseite, jeder zählt den anderen seine Leichen im Keller vor.
Um überhaupt ins Gespräch zukommen, sollte man sich im klaren sein, wie verschieden man ist. Somit kann man sich Gedanken machen, wie man sich ergänzt.
Wenn ich ständig eine Diskusion führen würde, was den nun besser sei, Bananen oder Äpfel, Tag oder Nacht, Mann oder Frau?
Man dreht sich im Kreis, lieber sollt man die Stärken und Schwächen jeder einzelnen Fraktion sehen und über legen; vielleicht nicht gegeneinander sondern miteinander und sich ergänzen.
Sowie wie der Tag seine Aufgabe hat, hat auch die Nacht seine Aufgabe. 
Auch wenn ich mich hier zur Alternativen zähle, gibt es doch Dinge wo ich auf die Schulmedizin nicht verzichten will, sie sich einfach im Laufe der Zeit sich entwickelt hat, wo die Alternative nicht mithalten kann.
Mal sehen ob wir ins Gespräch kommen :Grin:  
Tschüß Heike

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Heike,  schön, dass Du Dich an an dieser Diskussion beteiligst!  :m_yes:    Meiner Ansicht nach liegt der Knackpunkt eher weniger an den unterschiedlichen Stand-/Ansatzpunkten, sondern an der Art des Vortragens.  Wenn ich etwas so mitteile, als hätte ich mit meiner These den Stein des Weisen gefunden, den ich dann auf jeden anderen übertrage, darf ich mich nicht wundern, wenn es ein entsprechendes Kontra gibt - natürlich genauso vehement vorgetragen. Mit der absoluten Darstellung sind meistens auch zweifelhafte Verallgemeinerungen verbunden, die einem natürlich speziell dann den Hut hochgehen lassen, wenn man selbst genau das Gegenteil des Behaupteten erlebt hat.  Zur Zeit finden hier Diskussionen zur Homöopathie und Ernährung nach der Traditionellen Chinesischen Medizin statt, und zwar auf eine Art, die keinen zum aggressiven Kontern auffordert. So geht's also auch *freu*.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Angie! 
Ich kann nur sagen: Bravo! :bravo_2_cut: 
Mit deinem letzten Beitrag hast du exakt meine Meinung getroffen!
Was du über die Art des Vortragens und so geschrieben hast...
Danke! :s_rose_for_u_cut:  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Heike1

Hallo Angie
Auch auf diesen Seiten wurde es manchmal zu persönlich und unsachlich :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):  
Eigentlich bin ich im Internet, noch kein Forum begegnet, wo sich die zwei Seiten sachlich ausgetauscht haben.
Oft wird Kritik an einer Sache als persönlicher Angriff gewertet.
Ich glaube Galilei war es der sagte..... lege zwei Dinge zusammen die widersprüchlich, gegensätzlich sind, suche hier den Zusammenhang und du kannst großes Entdecken(oder so ähnlich)
Alternative und Schulmedizin sind so gegensätzlich, widersprüchlich.
Wer weiß vielleicht findet ja jemand den Zusammenhang :Grin:  
Tschüß Heike    

> Hallo Heike,  schön, dass Du Dich an an dieser Diskussion beteiligst!    Meiner Ansicht nach liegt der Knackpunkt eher weniger an den unterschiedlichen Stand-/Ansatzpunkten, sondern an der Art des Vortragens.  Wenn ich etwas so mitteile, als hätte ich mit meiner These den Stein des Weisen gefunden, den ich dann auf jeden anderen übertrage, darf ich mich nicht wundern, wenn es ein entsprechendes Kontra gibt - natürlich genauso vehement vorgetragen. Mit der absoluten Darstellung sind meistens auch zweifelhafte Verallgemeinerungen verbunden, die einem natürlich speziell dann den Hut hochgehen lassen, wenn man selbst genau das Gegenteil des Behaupteten erlebt hat.  Zur Zeit finden hier Diskussionen zur Homöopathie und Ernährung nach der Traditionellen Chinesischen Medizin statt, und zwar auf eine Art, die keinen zum aggressiven Kontern auffordert. So geht's also auch *freu*.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Obelix1962

@alle 
Sind wir nicht deswegen in diesem Forum gelandet. 
Wir sind im normalfall alle Nett und Fair zueinander und
wenn nicht dann gibt es noch immer liebe und anständige Juser
die uns wieder zurück auf die Erde holen. 
Grüßle vom Himmel, dem Fegefeuer und der Hölle
Obelix1962

----------


## Heike1

Für einen, der als Kind in den Zaubertrank fiel, ist so etwas keine Mühe...oder :Grin:  Ich meine die Leute oder Römer auf den Boden zubringen auch wenn sie vorher, erst mal durch die Luft fliegen :Grin:  
Tschüß Heike   

> @alle 
> Sind wir nicht deswegen in diesem Forum gelandet. 
> Wir sind im normalfall alle Nett und Fair zueinander und
> wenn nicht dann gibt es noch immer liebe und anständige Juser
> die uns wieder zurück auf die Erde holen. 
> Grüßle vom Himmel, dem Fegefeuer und der Hölle
> Obelix1962

----------


## StarBuG

Wir können ja die Forumregeln für das Alternativmedizin Forum ein wenig ausweiten, so ungefähr in dieser Form:   

> Da gerade beim Thema Alternativmedizin die Emotionen teilweise etwas hochkochen, und es schnell zu kleineren Auseinandersetzungen kommt, bitten wir euch: 
> - Diskussionen auf einer sachlichen Ebene zu führen
> - Verallgemeinerungen zu vermeiden
> - freundlich und respektvoll Anderen gegenüber zu sein
> - bei Themen, die nicht deiner Meinung entsprechen, erst einmal tief durchzuatmen, bevor du dir alles von der Seele schreibst
> - auch die Meinungen von Anderen zu akzeptieren, die nicht unbedingt deiner eigenen entsprechen
> - Im Zweifelsfall, bevor es zum Streit kommt, auch mal die eine oder andere Antwort nicht zu schreiben
> - Versucht Kritik bitte so zu äußern, das diese vom Gegenüber nicht als persönlicher Angriff gewertet wird 
> Auch in diesem Forum möchten wir die freundliche Atmosphäre von Patientenfragen.net bewahren und wir freuen uns, wenn ihr uns dabei unterstützt. 
> ...

 Was haltet ihr davon?
Ihr könnt gerne ergänzen, umformulieren, kritisieren, etc  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## Obelix1962

@Heike1, 
haaaaaaa das ging runter wie ein warmer Septemberregen!
Danke!  :im_yours_ribbon_cut:   
Grüßle
Obelix1962 
PS: Dafür hast Du ein sehr positives Renommee verdient !

----------


## Teetante

*Zitat:* * Da gerade beim Thema Alternativmedizin die Emotionen teilweise etwas hochkochen, und es schnell zu kleineren Auseinandersetzungen kommt, bitten wir euch: 
- Diskussionen auf einer sachlichen Ebene zu führen
- Verallgemeinerungen zu vermeiden
- freundlich und respektvoll Anderen gegenüber zu sein
- bei Themen, die nicht deiner Meinung entsprechen, erst einmal tief durchzuatmen, bevor du dir alles von der Seele schreibst
- auch die Meinungen von Anderen zu akzeptieren, die nicht unbedingt deiner eigenen entsprechen
- Im Zweifelsfall, bevor es zum Streit kommt, auch mal die eine oder andere Antwort nicht zu schreiben
- Versucht Kritik bitte so zu äußern, das diese vom Gegenüber nicht als persönlicher Angriff gewertet wird 
Auch in diesem Forum möchten wir die freundliche Atmosphäre von Patientenfragen.net bewahren und wir freuen uns, wenn ihr uns dabei unterstützt. 
Auf viele interessante Diskussionen und Beiträge 
Euer 
Patientenfragen.net Team*    *Hi Micha und alle anderen! 
Also, eine hitzige Diskussion ziehe ich einer langweiligen vor! 
Es sollte keiner verletzend oder angreifend dem anderen gegenüber werden. 
Man kann seine eigene Meinung zu dem Thema schreiben, aber ohne Beleidigungen dem anderen gegenüber. 
Es ist vielleicht schwer zu verstehen, aber ausgerechnet ich, die große Skeptikerin, schreibt zur Zeit ganz friedlich in der TCM-Ernährung mit und Heike und Riba schreiben ganz freundlich und nett zurück, beantworten Fragen, geben Tips und alles in allem macht es Spaß dort zu schreiben! Nachdem das Thema auch ausführlicher erklärt wurde, macht es auch einen Sinn.  
Vielleicht sollte man sich darauf einigen, daß nicht nur so Schlagworte in einen Beitrag geschrieben werden, sondern auch eine kurze Erklärung folgt und dann evtl. ein Link, wo man weiterlesen kann! 
Wenn wir jedes Mal, wenn wir hier nicht einer Meinung sind, vor dem Schreiben eines Beitrages durchatmen und uns noch dreimal überlegen, wie wir das jetzt nett verpacken, also sorry, aber dann können wir das Wort "Diskussion" in "Kaffeekränzchen" umbenennen.  
Es wird doch wohl möglich sein, daß Erwachsene Menschen sich auch wie solche benehmen! 
Ich weiß, daß ich selbst schon sehr unfreundlich hier in Diskussionen geschrieben habe, aber das war ich auch nicht alleine und da sollten sich ALLE mal an die eigene Nase fassen, ob der angeschlagene Ton immer der Richtige war!! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## steleben

Wirklich schade, dass um Schulmedizin-Naturheilkunde respektive Alternativmedizin so ein Hick-Hack ausbricht. Viel sinnvoller wäre doch wenn beide Seiten im Sinne des Patienten an EINEM Strang ziehen würde. Es geht doch nicht um: "möge der bessere gewinnen"... ich bin wirklich entsetzt; da ist ein kranker, möglicherweise sterbenskranker Mensch, der Hilfe will und braucht... im schlimmsten Fall geht es ihm nur um ein friedvolleres Sterben. Warum in aller Welt müssen sich zwei Seiten bekriegen, der arme Wurm tritt völlig in den Hintergrund, anstatt dass man sich zusammenrauft und GEMEINSAM alle Möglichkeiten für den Patienten ausschöpft :Huh?:  Jeder kann etwas beitragen und jeder das was er kann. Und wenn einem Patienten überspitzt gesagt Gurugesänge guttun, kommt vielleicht auch das Präparat der Schulmedizin besser an. Unterm Strich zählt doch der Mensch und seine Genesung. Wer heilt hat recht und es ist am Ende doch völlig egal wer das nun war - einzig der Patient und sein Ergebnis zählt...

----------


## Claus

Hallo steleben, 
eigentlich waren wir mit diesem Thread längst durch, schau mal auf das Alter des letzten Beitrages. 
Grüße
Claus

----------


## Heike1

Ich denke auch, das hier im Forum alles gesagt wurde, jedoch es gibt noch eine Welt außerhalb des Forums und das, was steleben schreibt, muß so oft wiederholt werden, bis es der Rest der Welt, außerhalb dieses Forum schnallt :Grin:  
Tschüß Heike   

> Hallo steleben, 
> eigentlich waren wir mit diesem Thread längst durch, schau mal auf das Alter des letzten Beitrages. 
> Grüße
> Claus

----------


## musch

guten tag,
ich bin neu hier und denke das man sich an JEDEN strohhalm klammert wenn man ernsthaft (z.b. krebs ) und mit der schulmedizin nichts am hut hat oder auch nicht weiter kommt und hofft es vlt zu stoppen um länger leben zu können. 
bin auf Schulmedizin (allerdings nicht für mich sonder für meine Hündin die an bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs erkrankt (gestreut) ist ;-(  niederschmetternd aber versuche ihr das leben noch solange es geht (ohne schmerzen) angenehm zu machen. hab mich hier angemeldet da ich im Internet einen beitrag über ALKALOIDE AUS LIANEN gefunden habe und mich darüber informieren wollte -leider hab ich bis jetzt noch NICHTS gefunden - vlt liest das ja einer und kann mir weiter helfen denn ich möchte meiner maus wirklich von herzen helfen . ich danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit und lasse mal liebe grüße da . musch

----------


## Nebengleis

> Wirklich schade, dass um Schulmedizin-Naturheilkunde respektive Alternativmedizin so ein Hick-Hack ausbricht. Viel sinnvoller wäre doch wenn beide Seiten im Sinne des Patienten an EINEM Strang ziehen würde. Es geht doch nicht um: "möge der bessere gewinnen"... ich bin wirklich entsetzt; da ist ein kranker, möglicherweise sterbenskranker Mensch, der Hilfe will und braucht... im schlimmsten Fall geht es ihm nur um ein friedvolleres Sterben. Warum in aller Welt müssen sich zwei Seiten bekriegen, der arme Wurm tritt völlig in den Hintergrund, anstatt dass man sich zusammenrauft und GEMEINSAM alle Möglichkeiten für den Patienten ausschöpft Jeder kann etwas beitragen und jeder das was er kann. Und wenn einem Patienten überspitzt gesagt Gurugesänge guttun, kommt vielleicht auch das Präparat der Schulmedizin besser an. Unterm Strich zählt doch der Mensch und seine Genesung. Wer heilt hat recht und es ist am Ende doch völlig egal wer das nun war - einzig der Patient und sein Ergebnis zählt...

 Ich teile diese Ansicht sehr, zumal ich selbst auf beiden Seiten gute sowie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Ich denke mir, es geht um individuelle Erfahrungen. Meine Familie und ich haben bisher selbst mit der Homöopathie gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Selbstverständlich nicht auf eigene Faust sondern mit der Beratung von Ärzten mit Zusatzausbildung. Wenn es bei den Kindern und Haustieren der Placebo by Proxy Effekt sein sollte, was für mich keineswegs erwiesen ist, dann ist es doch gut, wenn der gewünschte Heileffekt eintritt. Unterm Strich geht es ja darum und mir ist eben wichtig, dass die Nebeneffekte zumindest in einem Rahmen bleiben, wo es auch keine Langzeitschäden gibt. Jedenfalls sieht unsere Hausapotheke kunterbunt aus - von regulären Schmerzmitteln, über pflanzliche Mittel und auch Nahrungsergänzungen. Meine Frau und ich bauen auf einen behutsamen Umgang mit jedem Heilmittel. Sollte was akut auftauchen, wo wir ratlos sind dann geht es natürlich zum Arzt. Wir schätzen auch die richtige Behandlung bei Unfällen. Allerdings gibt es auch da Qualitätsunterschiede und wenn was am Wochenende passiert kann man mit der diensthabenden Belegschaft auch richtig Pech haben. Ist leider vorgekommen.

----------

